# Bent Sterling wire earrings, vintage crystals, opinions please?



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I just made some of these as I wanted to wear a new pair to my daughters wedding. I have a double stranded vintage crystal necklace that shines brilliantly so I figured, why not make a pair of earrings to match? I had bought this Sterling Silver Plated wire as the solid sterling was too high. This is also tarnish resistant which is nice. 

I wanted opinions and price suggestions? I know these are more flamboyant but the round old crystal earrings kind of swallow my small ear lobes.  I did make some pairs of delicate ones before but these are longer and have more crystals on them. 

The shortest ones are just over 1 1/2 inches from the place I connected them to the earring wire (also silver plated tarnish resistant). The medium ones are 2 inches long and the longest pair is 2 1/4 inches long. I used some small vintage, medium and large to pretty large on that longest pair. The only new crystals are the colored ones. Some of these crystals are from as early as the 1920's.

I was thinking of $15, $17 and then $20 for the longest ones? I tried looking at Etsy but no one had them like these to compare to. I did find a pair that were much smaller with less beads, also constructed with new beads much smaller and not vintage. These were very cute and more delicate. They are asking $22 for them, look to be about half the length of my shortest pair. 

Earrings Sterling Silver Swarovski Crystal by julietsjems2011 

So what do you think? Please help me decide... The pictures look softer but the crystals used are high sparkle. 

First pair is 2 inches long, only the colored crystal bead is new.










Second has only new purple Crystal beads, 2 inches long. My tomato plant was feeling special.  










Third pair, the longest ones, only vintage Crystal used 2 1/2" long.










Fourth pair is just over 1 1/2" long and has the pink Crystal bead new, other vintage.










Fifth pair has amber new Crystals with the rest vintage, 2" long. 










Sixth pair has light pink crystals around the purple ones, the rest vintage. 










I am making more with more swirl designs but really wanted HT opinions!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They are all beautiful! The fact your crystals are vintage makes them more special. I can't help you with a price, though I think the amounts you listed seem a bit low.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Tinker said:


> They are all beautiful! The fact your crystals are vintage makes them more special. I can't help you with a price, though I think the amounts you listed seem a bit low.


Thank you very much Tinker! I have lots of vintage crystals and a friend is sending me even more.  I want to be very fair with prices. I know what it is like to want something to wear on a special occasion and be limited on your spending. If I had solid sterling silver wire I could use, I know I would have to price these higher but my supplies are very reasonable so I was hoping these were affordable for others? I really appreciate your input.  I can make much fancier ones, these are my first run of this style. I really love bending wire into jewelry...)


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I think they are very pretty!! I have seen one that were not half as nice that have sold for more then that. I think they are fair prices, and if you feel that they are not selling fast enough you could always do a 2 for.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

posted your payment, Romy!
Sherry


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have made earrings like those not with crystals though. I have a suggestion.
Shorten the straight pin and add an addition piece after that. So that there is some movement and not just one long strand of beads. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I already got my first pair and they are just beautiful! I pre-ordered a style she hasn't posted, yet; wait until you see them...


----------

